# Pickering Flea Market has closed down permanently



## RCO (Dec 28, 2020)

*The Pickering Flea Market Has Closed Down Permanently*
Published by To Do Canada On December 27, 2020Leave a response

Click to share on Facebook (Opens in new window)
Click to share on Twitter (Opens in new window)
Click to share on Pinterest (Opens in new window)
Click to share on Telegram (Opens in new window)
Click to share on Reddit (Opens in new window)
Click to share on WhatsApp (Opens in new window)
Click to share on LinkedIn (Opens in new window)
Click to email this to a friend (Opens in new window)
More


Click to share on Tumblr (Opens in new window)
Click to share on Pocket (Opens in new window)


Click to share on Skype (Opens in new window)







Credit: The Pickering Markets
COVID-19 has claimed yet another famous marketplace in the Greater Toronto Area.

Pickering Markets, previously called Pickering Flea Market – a vibrant multicultural community marketplace with a total of 610 booths that includes 435 local business vendors, 175 antique vendors, 22 international food court vendors, housed in a 22,000 square-foot warehouse – has announced that it is closing its doors for good. 


Through a statement on its website, the organisers said, “We would like to take this opportunity to thank our customers, our vendors and our staff who have made The Pickering Markets a landmark attraction in Durham Region. COVID-19 has taken its toll on so many small businesses and we were no exception to its cruel effects. We feel for every single business that has or is currently going through these tough decisions. For us this was not a decision that came lightly. We hope everyone has a fantastic holiday season and we wish you all the best in the coming year.”


----------



## RCO (Dec 28, 2020)

I liked the Pickering antique market cause it was just down the street from the Toronto bottle show which was held in the pickering town building . so you could check out both in the same visit . so its disappointing that it has now apparently closed down forever cause of covid 19 and lockdowns

just noticed this article today that its now suddenly closed permanently and doesn't appear to even be having a going out of business sale . a lot of the market wasn't for antiques but a large portion was for the antique mall . there were a number of vendors who sold bottles and such . I bought a couple different bottles there over the years and saw a few other neat ones I didn't get for whatever reasons .


----------



## RCO (Dec 28, 2020)

*Massive Pickering flea market's closure leaves Innisfil antique mall owners devastated*
Innisfil Antique Market owners Jackie and Henry Young sublet space at the Pickering Markets, which is permanently closed and must vacate the space in 30 days
about an hour ago By: Natasha Philpott















PreviousNext
1 / 2 Jackie Jones, author of The Gratitude Bugs book series and owner of Roadshow’s 400 Antique Market. Natasha Philpott/BradfordToday
_Expand_
Previous











Next
Pickering Markets, the largest indoor flea market and antique mall in Ontario, is closing its doors for good after 47 years of business, giving vendors 30 days to vacate the premises. 
"COVID-19 has taken its toll on so many small businesses and we were no exception to its cruel effects," read a letter posted on the Pickering Markets website and social media pages. "We feel for every single business that has or is going through these tough decisions. For us, this was not an easy decision that came lightly." 

Operators and vendors of the market, Jackie and Henry Jones, who also run the Roadshow 400 Antiques Market in Innisfil, are devastated after hearing the news on Saturday morning.  
The couple sublets to antique vendors at the Pickering Markets and in total have 100 spaces with 60 showcases. 

"We are devastated right now," said a teary eyed Jackie. "It feels like a punch in the gut."
They acknowledged the difficulties with COVID, but maintain they had done well all things considered. 
Due to the closure, 12 of their employees at Pickering Markets will be out of a job come Jan. 26. 
"This is heart-breaking for everyone concerned. We have been in the Pickering Market location for almost eight years. Just so sad, more people losing jobs," said Jackie.

To complicate matters, due to the province-wide lockdown, vendors are not able to clear out any of their inventory with blowout sales and must remove all their items from the market over the next four weeks. The market will remain open daily to allow the vendors to empty their spaces. 
Jackie says she's "blessed" with wonderful staff, who, although know they are out of a job next month, is continuing to stay on and help the vendors pack their booths and vacate. 
"They don't deserve this," Jackie said about her employees in Pickering. "They're like family."

The couple wants to reassure their Simcoe County area customers that their market in Innisfil isn't going anywhere.
"We are fortunate to have our ongoing business at The 400 Market - Roadshow’s 400 Antiques Mall, however, we are closed due to the lockdown and hopefully opening this location at end of January if OK by the Ontario government," said Jackie.  
The couple has been in the antique business since 1995 when they opened their first shop, Cookstown Castle Antiques Centre.


----------



## RCO (Dec 28, 2020)

the above article helps to better explain the situation there , the antique market was actually owned and run by the same people who run the antique mall at the 400 market near Barrie Ontario . that location is staying open and not affected by the pickering closure

however due to lockdown rules and fact they have to vacate pickering space in 30 days they won't be able to have a closing sale or reduce prices . and vendors only option is to remove items from the market and sell them somewhere else or store them for the time before


----------



## Donas12 (Dec 28, 2020)

That is so devastating for those vendors. Sadly these announcements are going to become more commonplace in the new year.
So many small businesses rely on these low overhead / high foot traffic spaces to make a living. Not everyone can move and thrive online, nor do a lot of vendors want to.


----------



## RCO (Dec 28, 2020)

Donas12 said:


> That is so devastating for those vendors. Sadly these announcements are going to become more commonplace in the new year.
> So many small businesses rely on these low overhead / high foot traffic spaces to make a living. Not everyone can move and thrive online, nor do a lot of vendors want to.



a couple of the vendors might have spots at both locations so they can still sell items at the original one when it re opens . 

its too bad there not even able to have a closing sale although doubtful I'd make the long drive south especially during covid to attend 

there was no bottle show this spring so last time I would of been at the pickering antique market was april 2019 , seems like such a long time ago , of course never realised at the time that I'd never be able to go back 

there has been a lot of stores close during covid so with so much vacant space its always possible they attempt to find a new location for the antique mall which was really a separate business from the market anyways , although not sure if that's in the plans for owners


----------

